# Super Bowl Strike fizzles but cops pissed off Uber pax.



## Lost In Translation (Sep 18, 2015)

The strike was a bust. The leaders have passion but no real organizational skills to build a database of drivers. Until they have a few thousand drivers they can count on, it is silly to try to strike.

But the California Highway Patrol pissed off enough Uber passengers in a way that the strikers never could.

Apparently after Uber drivers left the red lot at the Super Bowl to deliver someone maybe to their car a few blocks away, there was no way to get back to the Red lot to pick up another pax. .

The CHP had blocked every possible entry way to Great America Parkway from all freeways and side roads.

And since Uber has no telephone support there was absolutely no way that any driver could've informed Uber about what was going on right under their noses.

Uber paid $500,000 to the NFL only to piss off lots passengers coming from the Super Bowl who wanted to get an Uber but found there were no cars in the lot after the first 500 left.

Uber was sending text messages literally begging drivers to come back to the lot without knowing that it was impossible for drivers to come back to the lot thanks to the cops.

Lots of angry Uber passengers who could not get a ride. And drivers got screwed too, missing out on some 2.4 or 2.8 surge rides.


----------



## LA Cabbie (Nov 4, 2014)

Haha. Uber is incompetent and drivers have no skills. Match made in heaven if you ask me. I remember a long ago in Pasadena I saw a homeless couple argue with one another, as sad as it was, they were meant for each other. Uber on!


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

The leaders of this "strike" attempt have no leadership skills. Screaming about shutting down the Superbowl was just plain ridiculous. Shutting down the Uber lot was attainable, but these guys choose to attempt something the vast majority didn't want to participate in. 

Uber drivers need a Union. And since California considers UberX drivers employees, a union could be formed. The drivers need to start meeting with some of the Unions and figure out how to get represented.

In the meantime, they need to start lobbying the politicians. Go up to the capital and start talking to their representatives. Make phone calls. Write letters. 

Honking your horns and screaming in mini megaphones is not working.


----------



## LondonONTdriver (Oct 29, 2015)

Was it even surging?


----------



## volksie (Apr 8, 2015)

Lost In Translation said:


> The strike was a bust. The leaders have passion but no real organizational skills to build a database of drivers. Once they have a few thousand drivers they can count on, it is silly to try to strike.
> 
> But the California Highway Patrol pissed off enough Uber passengers in a way that the strikers never could.
> 
> ...


THAT'S GREAT NEWS! Uber probably lowered their 500k commitment to the NFL without telling them! Maybe Uber didn't pay at all.
UBER IS THE LOWEST FORM OF CORPORATE SCUM I'VE EVER SEEN! There will be consequences for their practices!


----------



## BDAWG (Nov 17, 2015)

I hate when the police does that especially at big events like coachella


----------



## SmokeyJonez (Jan 9, 2016)

Lost In Translation said:


> The strike was a bust. The leaders have passion but no real organizational skills to build a database of drivers. Once they have a few thousand drivers they can count on, it is silly to try to strike.
> 
> But the California Highway Patrol pissed off enough Uber passengers in a way that the strikers never could.
> 
> ...


as a rider, you couldn't even request a ride from the pickup location.. the area around there just showed the "Big Game" logo on the rider app. you had to travel north for the app to work.


----------



## Novus Caesar (Dec 15, 2015)

A strike will not work. Are McDonald's employees unionized in California? They probably have more training than Uber drivers, and I am not joking. Unless you are a child molester, you can drive Uber (and who even knows about that one). A union only works in skilled fields.


----------



## backstreets-trans (Aug 16, 2015)

Lost In Translation said:


> The strike was a bust. The leaders have passion but no real organizational skills to build a database of drivers. Once they have a few thousand drivers they can count on, it is silly to try to strike.
> 
> But the California Highway Patrol pissed off enough Uber passengers in a way that the strikers never could.
> 
> ...


The phoenix open golf tournament It was surging at 4.8 but took 30 minutes to get into the lot and 30 minutes to get out. Passengers where getting charged the time to get out of the lot at high surge rates and were pissed off. There were hundreds of people waiting hours to get rides. I avoided the lot but was next to three people pinging for rides but uber sent them cars on other side of course 30 minutes away with road closures. Uber doesn't work well at huge events trying to find the exact customer is like try to find a needle in a haystack.


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

That is why I drove away from the area last night before turning on the app. Worked mid Peninsula and SFO, no hassle, stayed busy with the higher SF rate and hourly guarantee.


----------



## Novus Caesar (Dec 15, 2015)

How does Uber work at an event like the Super Bowl or concert or tournament when you have 500 people waiting for Ubers? How do they find you or vice versa?


----------



## SmokeyJonez (Jan 9, 2016)

Novus Caesar said:


> How does Uber work at an event like the Super Bowl or concert or tournament when you have 500 people waiting for Ubers? How do they find you or vice versa?


youll find out in 2 months when the Master's starts.. Good Luck!


----------



## Lost In Translation (Sep 18, 2015)

LondonONTdriver said:


> Was it even surging?


Yes! Massively up to 2.8X. Sadly I couldn't get to the pickup point thanks to the cops.


----------



## Lost In Translation (Sep 18, 2015)

backstreets-trans said:


> The phoenix open golf tournament It was surging at 4.8 but took 30 minutes to get into the lot and 30 minutes to get out. Passengers where getting charged the time to get out of the lot at high surge rates and were pissed off. There were hundreds of people waiting hours to get rides. I avoided the lot but was next to three people pinging for rides but uber sent them cars on other side of course 30 minutes away with road closures. Uber doesn't work well at huge events trying to find the exact customer is like try to find a needle in a haystack.


In Uber's defense, they had it pretty well organized. Easy to get in and out. Once you got pinged, you drove from staging to park in a numbered stall. I got a call from an Uber employee asking me for my stall number, which she passed to the pax. There were lots of hired hands to direct traffic and keep things moving.

So Uber did a good job, lots of signage, a nice tent, coffee for drivers. They just did not anticipate or plan for the road closures, which pretty much negated all the other good work, leading to upset pax and drivers. The cops did what the striker could only dream of doing. They kind of shut it down although that wasn't their intent.

Trying to stop and even talk to a cop to let them know what was happening just got a nasty cop screaming at me, pushing me back in my car, slamming my door and threatening to arrest me if I didn't keep moving. There just wasn't that much grid lock. Lots of people came down from SF on chartered buses. All my trips were local, just a few minutes away to areas where the pax had parked their car for free.

BTW, in a world of $13 Bud's and $2,500+ tickets, not one single tip. Not even a dollar. These people are either incredibly cheap or Uber has them convinced that the tip is included. Or worse, they hold us in such disdain they don't think we are even worth tipping. We are thought of as sub-human servants.

No tip = 3 stars. No matter how nice. No matter if they were ready to go, entered the actual pick up addresses, or anything else. A 5 star passenger tips. Period.


----------



## Lost In Translation (Sep 18, 2015)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> The leaders of this "strike" attempt have no leadership skills. Screaming about shutting down the Superbowl was just plain rediculous. Shutting down the Uber lot was attainable, but these guys choose to attempt something the vast majority didn't want to participate in.
> 
> Uber drivers need a Union. And since California considers UberX drivers employees, a union could be formed. The drivers need to start meeting with some of the Unions and figure out how to get represented.
> 
> ...


Mario is a media prince with a huge ego, a lot of passion, but not too smart. Lying and exaggerating to the press because he has no organization is pathetic. Although I will give him credit for making the public aware of just how evil Uber really is. Uber lies, so Mario lies too.

NBC had a satellite truck and a reporter there at 9 am plus tons of cops expecting the 9,000 Uber drivers that Mario promised. They all took off by 10 am once they realized there was no story there.

There were actually less than 100 drivers. There was a nice free BBQ, but then the meeting devolved into a screaming match between Mario and an Afgan guy over Mario promoting a competing ride sharing service.

I left and went to try to make some money. The lemon chicken was pretty good though.


----------



## Dts08 (Feb 25, 2015)

Be careful what you wish for. A Union will mean more fees..


----------



## Novus Caesar (Dec 15, 2015)

Dts08 said:


> Be careful what you wish for. A Union will mean more fees..


And would never work. It would be like unionizing the local McDonald's. One of the biggest jokes I ever saw in college was cashiers and baggers at Kroger unionized. They paid dues making minimum wage! They could be replaced with the next high school junior or senior, so who cares if they quit or went on strike?


----------



## volksie (Apr 8, 2015)

Lost In Translation said:


> In Uber's defense, they had it pretty well organized. Easy to get in and out. Once you got pinged, you drove from staging to park in a numbered stall. I got a call from an Uber employee asking me for my stall number, which she passed to the pax. There were lots of hired hands to direct traffic and keep things moving.
> 
> So Uber did a good job, lots of signage, a nice tent, coffee for drivers. They just did not anticipate or plan for the road closures, which pretty much negated all the other good work, leading to upset pax and drivers. The cops did what the striker could only dream of doing. They kind of shut it down although that wasn't their intent.
> 
> ...


I'm giving your post a LIKE except for the first two paragraphs. Uber is at "The Point of No Return" for MOST drivers. We will never forgive them for the blatant disdain they've shown toward us and our financial needs.


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

That is why I purposely did not drive near SB so in a way I did a soft strike, while driving elsewhere. This week I'm going for Lyft...


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

LondonONTdriver said:


> Was it even surging?


It started off at 1.5 (in Santa Clara, and all surrounding cities). Then it jumped to 2.0 after a while. I still sat tight and then it eventually crawled to 2.5. That's when I went online and got a request at 2.6

It was very stupid of CHP to block off Red Lot 7 completely. There was literally no way to get to the "designated pick up spot" Uber told all drivers to go to and forced all riders to request from. lol

Luckily I found a sweet parking spot at America Center (maybe a 6 minutes walking distance from Red Lot 7) and luckily my customer was smart enough to realize if he walks to me it's a win-win (as every single road to Levi Stadium was completely blocked off and there really was no other way). Sometimes customers are so self entitled and pissy about having to walk. This ride sharing idea works best when both parties are willing to work together. Some customers are so lazy, it's insane. I truly admire the customers that appreciate our service.

I got lucky with a 2.6 for about 50 ish miles
My buddy got a 2.6 for 26 miles

SF and SJ were packed (of course) but not overly packed and I didn't do as well as I thought I would. I worked 35 hours between Fri/Sat/Sun.


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

Novus Caesar said:


> How does Uber work at an event like the Super Bowl or concert or tournament when you have 500 people waiting for Ubers? How do they find you or vice versa?


They had it set up to where each Driver would go to a marked parking spot, then when you get the ping you would text your pax where you are "Hello, I am at parking space E55" and they would walk to you.

In theory, great idea. But, there were so many people requesting rides and it was hard to keep organized so it was a flop of sorts. I got lucky to get a request from a pax that was smart and willing to work with me. He understood I couldnt get to Red Lot 7 and walked a little way to where I was parked.


----------



## Altima ATL (Jul 13, 2015)

Novus Caesar said:


> How does Uber work at an event like the Super Bowl or concert or tournament when you have 500 people waiting for Ubers? How do they find you or vice versa?


It's bad management all around - probably a repeat of the TomorrowWorld fiasco last year in Atlanta. With close to 3,000 pax and bad weather and no cell signal at the event.


----------



## Lost In Translation (Sep 18, 2015)

Dts08 said:


> Be careful what you wish for. A Union will mean more fees..


I'd gladly pay $20 a month in dues to get Uber to lower their commission, raise their rates, and limit the number of drivers. None of this will ever happen until there is unity among drivers and a willingness to strike en masse. Union dues are a small price to pay for better pay and benefits, like adding a tip option to the pax app.


----------



## Lost In Translation (Sep 18, 2015)

JMBF831 said:


> SF and SJ were packed (of course) but not overly packed and I didn't do as well as I thought I would. I worked 35 hours between Fri/Sat/Sun.


And how much did you earn for that effort? And how many TOTAL miles, both on trip and off trip?


----------



## NachonCheeze (Sep 8, 2015)

LA Cabbie said:


> Haha. Uber is incompetent and drivers have no skills. Match made in heaven if you ask me. I remember a long ago in Pasadena I saw a homeless couple argue with one another, as sad as it was, they were meant for each other. Uber on!


And cabbies are so full of skill and customer service.....get over yourself. Your doing the same job just that its in a clown car


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

LA Cabbie said:


> Haha. Uber is incompetent and drivers have no skills. Match made in heaven if you ask me. I remember a long ago in Pasadena I saw a homeless couple argue with one another, as sad as it was, they were meant for each other. Uber on!


Funny...You don't see us flooding your dirty cabbie forums


----------



## Altima ATL (Jul 13, 2015)

Lost In Translation said:


> And how much did you earn for that effort? And how many TOTAL miles, both on trip and off trip?


I was wondering much along the same lines:

How early to arrive before the end of the game
How long sitting in parking lot waiting for ping
What if pax just went few blocks to bar where he parked his car for free - and then you cannot get back to the stadium parking lot - does that mean the guarantee is lost, with not enough rides?


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

Altima ATL said:


> I was wondering much along the same lines:
> 
> How early to arrive before the end of the game
> How long sitting in parking lot waiting for ping
> What if pax just went few blocks to bar where he parked his car for free - and then you cannot get back to the stadium parking lot - does that mean the guarantee is lost, with not enough rides?


The good thing about Super Bowl is that it was mostly filled with a bunch of rich, drunk people.

So, no they aren't driving home. And yes, they can afford the surge and are happy to pay. Concerts probably have a higher chance of your example happening but SB was full of rich folks that didn't mind spending cash for the peace of mind and comfort.


----------



## Lost In Translation (Sep 18, 2015)

JMBF831 said:


> The good thing about Super Bowl is that it was mostly filled with a bunch of rich, drunk people.
> 
> So, no they aren't driving home. And yes, they can afford the surge and are happy to pay. Concerts probably have a higher chance of your example happening but SB was full of rich folks that didn't mind spending cash for the peace of mind and comfort.


But still never offered a tip.


----------



## Dts08 (Feb 25, 2015)

Lost In Translation said:


> In Uber's defense, they had it pretty well organized. Easy to get in and out. Once you got pinged, you drove from staging to park in a numbered stall. I got a call from an Uber employee asking me for my stall number, which she passed to the pax. There were lots of hired hands to direct traffic and keep things moving.
> 
> So Uber did a good job, lots of signage, a nice tent, coffee for drivers. They just did not anticipate or plan for the road closures, which pretty much negated all the other good work, leading to upset pax and drivers. The cops did what the striker could only dream of doing. They kind of shut it down although that wasn't their intent.
> 
> ...





Lost In Translation said:


> In Uber's defense, they had it pretty well organized. Easy to get in and out. Once you got pinged, you drove from staging to park in a numbered stall. I got a call from an Uber employee asking me for my stall number, which she passed to the pax. There were lots of hired hands to direct traffic and keep things moving.
> 
> So Uber did a good job, lots of signage, a nice tent, coffee for drivers. They just did not anticipate or plan for the road closures, which pretty much negated all the other good work, leading to upset pax and drivers. The cops did what the striker could only dream of doing. They kind of shut it down although that wasn't their intent.
> 
> ...


i would go with your last description of an Uber Pax..but all three fits very well..


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Novus Caesar said:


> And would never work. It would be like unionizing the local McDonald's. One of the biggest jokes I ever saw in college was cashiers and baggers at Kroger unionized. They paid dues making minimum wage! They could be replaced with the next high school junior or senior, so who cares if they quit or went on strike?





Lost In Translation said:


> I'd gladly pay $20 a month in dues to get Uber to lower their commission, raise their rates, and limit the number of drivers. None of this will ever happen until there is unity among drivers and a willingness to strike en masse. Union dues are a small price to pay for better pay and benefits, like adding a tip option to the pax app.


I'm not really all that familiar with union and how they work but wouldn't we have to be employees to benifit from being unionized ?


----------



## Novus Caesar (Dec 15, 2015)

wk1102 said:


> I'm not really all that familiar with union and how they work but wouldn't we have to be employees to benifit from being unionized ?


There are trade unions where you basically work for the union and they then contract you out to jobs. But again, that is for skilled labor. I cannot see that happening with car drivers where all you need is a driver's license.


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

Lost In Translation said:


> But still never offered a tip.


But of course haha

But at least they were happy to pay 2.6 for a SJ to SF ride.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Altima ATL said:


> It's bad management all around - probably a repeat of the TomorrowWorld fiasco last year in Atlanta. With close to 3,000 pax and bad weather and no cell signal at the event.


 Ah yes TomorrowWorld, saw that all over IG and Facebook. Awful luck with the weather there and denying entry to some attendees on the last day! I've been lucky, having attended Ultra, EDC Las Vegas, EDC Orlando and 4 Life in Colors I've dodged weather catastrophes. Hopefully they are better managed, SFX declared bankruptcy as well I believe and they managed TomorrowWorld? I'm aiming for Tomorrowland next year. (End tangent)


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

LA Cabbie said:


> Haha. Uber is incompetent and drivers have no skills. Match made in heaven if you ask me. I remember a long ago in Pasadena I saw a homeless couple argue with one another, as sad as it was, they were meant for each other. Uber on!


Drivers have no skills?? It's driving a car around town. What skills do you need? It ain't NASCAR!


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> The leaders of this "strike" attempt have no leadership skills. Screaming about shutting down the Superbowl was just plain rediculous. Shutting down the Uber lot was attainable, but these guys choose to attempt something the vast majority didn't want to participate in.
> 
> Uber drivers need a Union. And since California considers UberX drivers employees, a union could be formed. The drivers need to start meeting with some of the Unions and figure out how to get represented.
> 
> ...


California does not consider them as employees, they have challenged the classification but nothing LEGAL has been passed to classify them as employees yet.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> And since California considers UberX drivers employees....


Woa, what??? And you're smart enough to be able to afford being a Black driver?

If this is true, what has changed for YOU mister BLACK L.A. driver? How are you better off?


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Lost In Translation said:


> The strike was a bust. The leaders have passion but no real organizational skills to build a database of drivers. Until they have a few thousand drivers they can count on, it is silly to try to strike.
> 
> But the California Highway Patrol pissed off enough Uber passengers in a way that the strikers never could.
> 
> ...


POST # 1/Lost In Translation: #[F]Uber:
"Screwing Drivers Over while
Screwing It Up....Royally! Since 2010!"

☆ ☆ #[F]Uber IS..............F.U.B.A.R. ☆ ☆


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

UberLou said:


> California does not consider them as employees, they have challenged the classification but nothing LEGAL has been passed to classify them as employees yet.


You are confusing the driver lawsuit and the state agencies. Correct, the lawsuit has not been settled, but the agencies have been ruling UberX drivers as employees and awarding claims.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

JimS said:


> Woa, what??? And you're smart enough to be able to afford being a Black driver?
> 
> If this is true, what has changed for YOU mister BLACK L.A. driver? How are you better off?


I no longer work for Uber. My company only does privates and is expanding.

The advantages of being an employee:
The ability to collective bargain
Earn minimum wage
Get paid overtime 
Have all vehicle expenses paid for
Employer pays their share of social security taxes instead of driver paying self employement taxes
Healthcare
Workers Comp
Paid sick days
The ability to work whenever you want (The law does not prevent this although Uber tells you otherwise to scare you. Uber just doesn't want to pay all of the above)


----------



## Lnsky (Jan 2, 2016)

Lost In Translation said:


> The strike was a bust. The leaders have passion but no real organizational skills to build a database of drivers. Until they have a few thousand drivers they can count on, it is silly to try to strike.
> 
> But the California Highway Patrol pissed off enough Uber passengers in a way that the strikers never could.
> 
> ...


Wow the surge wasn't even 3x even with that going on? Lame.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

Lost In Translation said:


> The strike was a bust. The leaders have passion but no real organizational skills to build a database of drivers. Until they have a few thousand drivers they can count on, it is silly to try to strike.
> 
> But the California Highway Patrol pissed off enough Uber passengers in a way that the strikers never could.
> 
> ...


Maybe one of the cops or like his son/daughter/sister/brother drives or drove for uber and they were like f*** uber close it down.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> You are confusing the driver lawsuit and the state agencies. Correct, the lawsuit has not been settled, but the agencies have been ruling UberX drivers as employees and awarding claims.


Does not legally make them employees. Those rulings are reversible if Uber prevails in the lawsuit.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

UberLou said:


> Does not legally make them employees. Those rulings are reversible if Uber prevails in the lawsuit.


The rulings are not reversible. haha. They are not precedent setting which is why Uber is not challenging them. Also remember, there is absolutly nothing indicating UberX drivers are IC's in CA. Uber says so does not count.


----------



## Patrick Swayze (Oct 25, 2015)

volksie said:


> THAT'S GREAT NEWS! Uber probably lowered their 500k commitment to the NFL without telling them! Maybe Uber didn't pay at all.
> UBER IS THE LOWEST FORM OF CORPORATE SCUM I'VE EVER SEEN! There will be consequences for their practices!


Yeah they will get really really rich


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

LA Cabbie said:


> Haha. Uber is incompetent and drivers have no skills. Match made in heaven if you ask me. I remember a long ago in Pasadena I saw a homeless couple argue with one another, as sad as it was, they were meant for each other. Uber on!


The best comparison I could ever think of. You nailed it. As Forrest Gump might say, like peas and carrots.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

JMBF831 said:


> It started off at 1.5 (in Santa Clara, and all surrounding cities). Then it jumped to 2.0 after a while. I still sat tight and then it eventually crawled to 2.5. That's when I went online and got a request at 2.6
> 
> It was very stupid of CHP to block off Red Lot 7 completely. There was literally no way to get to the "designated pick up spot" Uber told all drivers to go to and forced all riders to request from. lol
> 
> ...


Good job on being pro-active and finding that parking space at America Center. Just proves you're way too good of a driver to be working for Uber. The situation with the Super Bowl pickups shows that Uber is in no way capable of being a transportation company. The ease of getting back to the "designated pickup spot" should of not only have been worked out, but also publicly known. If you think the Super Bowl has a lot of traffic, you need to come see the over 200,000 drunk spectators at a Waste Management Phoenix Open.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

LA Cabbie said:


> Haha. Uber is incompetent and drivers have no skills. Match made in heaven if you ask me. I remember a long ago in Pasadena I saw a homeless couple argue with one another, as sad as it was, they were meant for each other. Uber on!


You drive a cab in LA and you think your special.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

LondonONTdriver said:


> Was it even surging?


No the surge appeared to be capped all weekend. Monday it hit 6x+ so I guess the NFL surge cap agreement only lasted through Sunday.


----------



## CIncinnatiDriver (Dec 17, 2015)

What's this crap about pax thinking tip isn't included? (complaints earlier in the thread)? !!

That's the first thing I tell them (after they climb in the car, seatbelts are on, and I intiduce myself).

If it's non siege, they all tip.
(If it's surge, I don't mention it. $20+ is enough)


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

JMBF831 said:


> It started off at 1.5 (in Santa Clara, and all surrounding cities). Then it jumped to 2.0 after a while. I still sat tight and then it eventually crawled to 2.5. That's when I went online and got a request at 2.6
> 
> It was very stupid of CHP to block off Red Lot 7 completely. There was literally no way to get to the "designated pick up spot" Uber told all drivers to go to and forced all riders to request from. lol
> 
> ...


Yes the best pax know which side of the street to be on and realize you have no idea who they are so make themselves recognizable somehow. I found the SF pax to be prompt and in the right spot, but they are little stinkier than the Socal variety.

I got a fare from downtown SF to Levi Stadium at 2pm. It took an hour and only netted a lousy $45. Traffic snarled a mile away from the stadium, dropped off my pax and sat in traffic for 20 minutes trying to turn around. Cops and Soldiers with AR15s strapped up everywhere, a real Guns&Ammo subscribers wet dream. I didn't stick around for the post game drunk show, and caught a ride out of Mt.View on the way back up all the way to SF. no notable surge, watched the game and drank beer, after reading the reports of the post game scene I think I made the right decision driving pregame only. Pretty sure the surge was capped all weekend, until Monday morning when Scummyvale hit 6X+


----------



## EX_ (Jan 31, 2016)

CIncinnatiDriver said:


> What's this crap about pax thinking tip isn't included? (complaints earlier in the thread)? !!
> 
> That's the first thing I tell them (after they climb in the car, seatbelts are on, and I intiduce myself).
> 
> ...


Pretty much how Uber became popular in my market. Everyone from drunk frats to retirees assumed that a tip was automatically included in the fare,

NO NEED TO TIP!!


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving (Oct 2, 2015)

LA Cabbie said:


> Haha. Uber is incompetent and drivers have no skills. Match made in heaven if you ask me. I remember a long ago in Pasadena I saw a homeless couple argue with one another, as sad as it was, they were meant for each other. Uber on!


Good let them pay for a real taxi!


----------



## Pashaster (Nov 3, 2015)

OMG! reading this post just now, realized how good I had it on that Super Bowl Sunday
Got a Select LAX from Laguna Beach
By the time I dropped off, game just ended
Was busy starting in Manhattan B, 3.5+x X rides during rush, and a bunch of Select rides at normal rate after X surge died down
So happy that I never bothered with that waiting lot
Didnt even look to see where it is, while I was still in OC, as a wasnt planning on going to LA
What a headache avoided! So lucky

One thing I keep learning the hard way is that when Uber tries to organize for an event, it turns out to be a frustratingly worthless adventure


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

58 billion dollar company that doesn't have a telephone support team.

I just sent an email to uber three days ago, yesterday, two days later, I got my response. I had asked whether we can accept rides from underage pax AND if passengers that aren't the account holder with the account holder not in sight can get a ride. The result was a resounding yes as long as it doesn't make you uncomfortable.

Can Travis be any more imcompetent to not even have a support team for this company ? How can you have an idea as great as Uber but completely and totally not be able to do anything useful to capitalize on that idea. Only Travis.

This company will never turn a profit until the investors force him out and put in someone with half a brain.


----------



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

Lost In Translation said:


> The strike was a bust. The leaders have passion but no real organizational skills to build a database of drivers. Until they have a few thousand drivers they can count on, it is silly to try to strike.
> 
> But the California Highway Patrol pissed off enough Uber passengers in a way that the strikers never could.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

Novus Caesar said:


> And would never work. It would be like unionizing the local McDonald's. One of the biggest jokes I ever saw in college was cashiers and baggers at Kroger unionized. They paid dues making minimum wage! They could be replaced with the next high school junior or senior, so who cares if they quit or went on strike?


Kroger owns there own Union by the way.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Lnsky said:


> Wow the surge wasn't even 3x even with that going on? Lame.


POST # 41/Lnsky: I really DOES MATTER
if you read the Thread
from the Beginning. Lost In Translation 
explains EVERYTHING by Post # 15.

Mentoring Bison: SMH!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

BDAWG said:


> I hate when the police does that especially at big events like coachella


POST # 6/BDAWG: B R O H E I M ! Are
YOU the Reborn
BmanFromThe6 ? The "Last Seen" and
"Member Since" dates line up...and..of
course That Insouciant Avatar! You'd be
ONLY the Third Member [after OCBob /
ocbob2 / Desert Driver /
Arid Chauffeur /Hunt to Eat ] to retain the SAME Avatar Throughout ! A L R I G H T.

Bison Admires. Bison Inspires!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> I no longer work for Uber. My company only does privates and is expanding.
> 
> The advantages of being an employee:
> The ability to collective bargain
> ...


POST # 40/UberBlackDriverLA: Good
for YOU! I was attempting
to assist Jon Michael Plotter in Denver
within a Thread by Booyah, who is
looking to Report for "Buzzfeed" on the
plight of BlackCar Drivers, MANY of whom
have been Rope-a-Doped into Extortive
Lea$e$ [Santander Clones].
He was "allset"
with Mercede$ Purcha$e and on-boarded
when an Indescretion from 6.5 years ago
caused Local Office to "Pull the Plug" on
him. Had I known, I would've "tagged"
YOU as an example of UPNFers that are
Private BlackCar Drivers that have col-
lectively given Emperor @$$hat the "One-
Fingered Salute"!

Mentoring Bison: Helping the NUberers since
☆ ☆ ☆ ☆ ☆ ☆ ☆ 07 DEC 2014.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 40/UberBlackDriverLA: Good
> for YOU! I was attempting
> to assist Jon Michael Plotter in Denver
> within a Thread by Booyah, who is
> ...


I had two cars on the Uber platform. About a year and a half ago I was talking with a labor attorney and found out the way that Uber was paying me was in violation of many labor laws. I kicked uber to the curb at that point because there's no way to pay my uber drivers legally.

I didn't want my drivers coming back at me at some point and end up in a lawsuit so I had to part ways with Uber.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Lost In Translation said:


> Mario is a media prince with a huge ego, a lot of passion, but not too smart. Lying and exaggerating to the press because he has no organization is pathetic. Although I will give him credit for making the public aware of just how evil Uber really is. Uber lies, so Mario lies too.
> 
> NBC had a satellite truck and a reporter there at 9 am plus tons of cops expecting the 9,000 Uber drivers that Mario promised. They all took off by 10 am once they realized there was no story there.
> 
> ...


POST # 15/Lost In Translation: WHOA !
Wait....w h a t ?!
Who is this "Mario" Fellow ? Sorry, but I
have been "out" of California since before
Christmas.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

NachonCheeze said:


> And cabbies are so full of skill and customer service.....get over yourself. Your doing the same job just that its in a clown car


POST # 25/NachonCheeze: IF you have an
Issue with "A" Member,
Mr. Calvin Broadus Avatar
DO NOT SMEAR with Broad Brush the En-
tire Category of Taxi Drivers. Remember,
Our#1Notable chi1cabby is 
#[F]UberTaxi ! Without his HURCULEAN 21 
Month Marathon of ☆ALMOST☆TEN☆
THOUSAND☆ News Threads this 'Burg 
would be a Mere I-net Curiousity.

Mentoring Bison: Keeping. It. 100%. REAL!


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

Lost In Translation said:


> The strike was a bust. The leaders have passion but no real organizational skills to build a database of drivers. Until they have a few thousand drivers they can count on, it is silly to try to strike.
> 
> But the California Highway Patrol pissed off enough Uber passengers in a way that the strikers never could.
> 
> ...


This is, in many ways, better than the strike itself. Uber has no sophistication. A real transportation company would have thought of this and communicated with police in advance to have a plan to get transportation back in there. Uber will self destruct, drivers don't have to do anything to make it happen.


----------



## Cocobird (Dec 9, 2015)

Lost In Translation said:


> I'd gladly pay $20 a month in dues to get Uber to lower their commission, raise their rates, and limit the number of drivers. None of this will ever happen until there is unity among drivers and a willingness to strike en masse. Union dues are a small price to pay for better pay and benefits, like adding a tip option to the pax app.


I'm sure Uber will be more than happy to subtract your union dues from your check.


----------



## d'Uber (Apr 7, 2015)

Cops are union employees. Hmmm ...


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

JMBF831 said:


> It was very stupid of CHP to block off Red Lot 7 completely. There was literally no way to get to the "designated pick up spot" Uber told all drivers to go to and forced all riders to request from. lol


More than likely Uber didn't coordinate their plans with CHP or they thought that SB took care of the coordination


----------



## NachonCheeze (Sep 8, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 25/NachonCheeze: IF you have an
> Issue with "A" Member,
> Mr. Calvin Broadus Avatar
> DO NOT SMEAR with Broad Brush the En-
> ...


So let me rephrase. As I no longer remember to whom the comment was directed to I will identify the person as "Clown Cabbie":
and you Clown Cabbie are so skillfull and provide superior customer service by the mere fact that you are an actual TAXI driver....get over yourself.... you do the same job just in a clown car.

Note: Could not care less about chicabby and his/her bazillion quotes/posts/replies or whatever


----------



## USArmy31B30 (Oct 30, 2015)

Little did you guys know, those CHP are part of the strike!!! Sounds like a friggin' success to me!!!

Heil Über!!!


----------



## BiggestScamInHistory (Jan 19, 2016)

Novus Caesar said:


> A strike will not work. Are McDonald's employees unionized in California? They probably have more training than Uber drivers, and I am not joking. Unless you are a child molester, you can drive Uber (and who even knows about that one). A union only works in skilled fields.


Go ahead and reread this guy spitting on each one of your faces.

The last statement is also more ignorant bullshit. Being a competent Uber driver is infinitely harder than working a cashier or grill. Look at rush hour everyday in every major city, or big events, and what drivers have to deal with to get multiple trips without problems or accidents or pissing off bratty riders.


----------



## Lost In Translation (Sep 18, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 15/Lost In Translation: WHOA !
> Wait....w h a t ?!
> Who is this "Mario" Fellow ? Sorry, but I
> have been "out" of California since before
> Christmas.


Mario is the self appointed leader of the striking drivers. He gets a lot of media attention. But he lies and exaggerates every bit as much as Uber does.
He told the media to expect 7,000 striking drivers, coming from LV, LA, and Seattle. The media sent a reporter and a satellite truck to cover this "massive" protest. They took off at 10 am when it became clear there were less than 40 participants.
You must organize FIRST, once you have contact data on a few thousand drivers, then you can call a strike, tell the media, and mean it.
What can you do with 50 people? Picket Uber's offices, every day. Hand out flyers to the public detailing why they should boycott Uber.


----------



## Lost In Translation (Sep 18, 2015)

CIncinnatiDriver said:


> What's this crap about pax thinking tip isn't included? (complaints earlier in the thread)? !!
> 
> That's the first thing I tell them (after they climb in the car, seatbelts are on, and I intiduce myself).
> 
> ...


What exactly do you say that doesn't come across as asking for a tip? Which some PAX will not like and will give less than 5 stars.
I have signs in my car and a cup full of dollar bills in the console.
5 star passengers tip. 
If you don't tip, you get 3 stars no matter what. I made an exception for a super hot 20 something who told me she was broke.


----------



## Lost In Translation (Sep 18, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> 58 billion dollar company that doesn't have a telephone support team.
> 
> I just sent an email to uber three days ago, yesterday, two days later, I got my response. I had asked whether we can accept rides from underage pax AND if passengers that aren't the account holder with the account holder not in sight can get a ride. The result was a resounding yes as long as it doesn't make you uncomfortable.
> 
> ...


What do you expect from a college drop out programmer with zero experience actually running a company or managing people. 
Have you seen the new Chinese Coin or Chase Bank logos? Designed by an in-house team personally micro-managed by Travis.
When will the investors wide up and force him out?
If Travis thinks Uber is so great, why doesn't he get rid of his Tesla and use Uber exclusively?


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

USArmy31B30 said:


> Little did you guys know, those CHP are part of the strike!!! Sounds like a friggin' success to me!!!
> 
> Heil Über!!!


POST#69/USArmy31B30 :C H O R T L E !
Your "Disruptive"
Post is "Spot ON"! I also noticed the "Zom-
boid Camo" on your G -30. SWEET.

Bison: "Glorified Lackey" my foot!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Lost In Translation said:


> What do you expect from a college drop out programmer with zero experience actually running a company or managing people.
> Have you seen the new Chinese Coin or Chase Bank logos? Designed by an in-house team personally micro-managed by Travis.
> When will the investors wide up and force him out?
> If Travis thinks Uber is so great, why doesn't he get rid of his Tesla and use Uber exclusively?


POST # 73/Lost In Translation: Easy there,
P I L G R I M ! Chinese
coinage has had a Square Hole in the Mid-
dle for HUNDREDS of years.....

Regarding those Potentially Deactivatable
"Tip Signs": let me "hep" you to a Virginia
Vixen with the Most Effective $trategy for
Finagling 5☆...AND ...the Long Green from 
Cheap-o PAX...courtesy of
Uber Math Professor :

https://uberpeople.net/posts/189781

Mentoring Bison: Abides AND Remembers!


----------



## Lost In Translation (Sep 18, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> Chinese
> coinage has had a Square Hole in the Mid-
> dle for HUNDREDS of years.....


WTF does that have to do with the fact that it is a poor choice for a company logo?
Uber had millions in what is called "brand equity" with the instantly recognizable "U" logo, which Travis trashed in favor of these meaningless new logos which most design and business critics deride as total crap, something a first year design student might create for a class project. Again, the people who worked on the redesign are KIDS, barely out of college, who don't know shit from Shineola.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Lost In Translation said:


> WTF does that have to do with the fact that it is a poor choice for a company logo?
> Uber had millions in what is called "brand equity" with the instantly recognizable "U" logo, which Travis trashed in favor of these meaningless new logos which most design and business critics deride as total crap, something a first year design student might create for a class project. Again, the people who worked on the redesign are KIDS, barely out of college, who don't know shit from Shinola.


POST # 76/Lost In Translation: They would
HAVE TO
GOOGLE "Shineola" first !


----------



## Lost In Translation (Sep 18, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 76/Lost In Translation: They would
> HAVE TO
> GOOGLE "Shineola" first !


Thanks for the spelling correction. I fixed my post. Point remains that Uber is not a well managed enterprise.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Lost In Translation said:


> Thanks for the spelling correction. I fixed my post. Point remains that Uber is not a well managed enterprise.


POST # 78/Lost In Translation: YOU are
"Preaching to the Choir",
Sir! Try reading ANY of my Vintage Rants
against the Former Crown Prince of Kala-
nickistan [may $Billions be showered Upon
him] His August Exigency, Emperor @$$hat
the Fi$t, Inventor of 5☆ LubriCAN'T for
when #[F]Uber SHOULD...but Doesn't Care!

Mentoring Bison: Hatin'on th'Kakanicky.


----------



## ArsenalGunner (Sep 11, 2015)

Novus Caesar said:


> How does Uber work at an event like the Super Bowl or concert or tournament when you have 500 people waiting for Ubers? How do they find you or vice versa?


Worked just fine in Phoenix last year. Made good money too, but that was when Uber was fair and ethical.


----------

